# Rihanna: Rolle in “The Fast And The Furious”



## beachkini (1 Mai 2012)

​
R’n'B-Star Rihanna will scheinbar an ihrer Schauspielkarriere arbeiten. Nach dem sie mit einer Nebenrolle in “Battleship” ihr Filmdebüt gefeiert hat, steht jetzt schon die zweite Filmrolle für die Sängerin bereit. Laut der Tageszeitung “The Sun” wurde der karibischen Schönheit nun eine der Hauptrollen in dem geplanten sechsten Teil des Action-Klassikers “The Fast And The Furious” angeboten. Rihanna hat sogar die große Ehre in einen fiesen Charakter zu schlüpfen und soll ein richtiges Bad-Girl im Film verkörpern. “Die Drehbuchautoren glauben, dass Rihanna perfekt ist für die Rolle. Ihr Part im Film hat jede Menge Biss und macht keine halben Sachen – genau wie sie”, berichtet ein Insider gegenüber der “Sun”.

Bisher hat die R’n'B-Sängerin die mit Hits wie “Pon De Replay” weltbekannt wurde, die Rolle im sechsten Teil von “The Fast And The Furious” noch nicht bestätigt, jedoch wäre ihre Mitwirkung in dem Film eine große Chance auf weitere Schauspielarrangements. “Es ist ein großer Schritt auf der Karriereleiter, und sie könnte dadurch noch mehr große Rollen in Actionfilmen an Land ziehen”, meint der Insider. Mit ihrer Rolle könnte Rihanna also viele Kritikter von ihrem Schauspieltalent überzeugen.

An der Seite von den Action-Helden Vin Diesel und Paul Walker beginnen für Rihanna die Dreharbeiten schon nächsten Monat in London. Die wilden Autorennen die man aus “The Fast And The Furious” kennt werden diesmal in England stattfinden. Auf Rihannas Rolle im Film dürfen wir alle gespannt sein, vielleicht sehen wir die attraktive Sängerin ja diesmal selber rasend hinter dem Steuer.(prominent24)


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2013)

Rihanna ist megageil


----------



## Pellaeon (28 Juni 2013)

Leider ist sie nicht mit dabei. Vielleicht im nächsten Film.


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

that's great


----------



## PaulWalker.de (17 Dez. 2013)

Pellaeon schrieb:


> Leider ist sie nicht mit dabei. Vielleicht im nächsten Film.



Wieso leider? Ich finds gut ...


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

She always so hot


----------

